
Apple raises UK Mac prices by hundreds of pounds thanks to Brexit - JumpCrisscross
https://news.google.com/news/amp?caurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.theverge.com%2Fplatform%2Famp%2F2016%2F10%2F28%2F13451616%2Fapple-macbook-uk-prices-brexit#pt0-601
======
neximo64
Using the top range 15" MBP at default specs:

UK - GBP 2,699.00 = 3270.46 USD

DE - EUR 3.199,00 = 3493.20 USD

CH - CHF 3,149.00 = 3167.53 USD

AU - AUD 4,249.00 = 3217.66 USD

PL - PLN 13,899.0 = 3501.63 USD

IE - EUR 3,299.00 = 3602.39 USD

CN - 21,488 RMB = 3167.59 USD

CA - 3,499.00 CAD = 2613.99 USD

US Price - 2,799.00 USD. Best price is in Canada. The 'Brexit' rate isn't too
bad, still cheaper than the rest of the Europe except Switzerland.

------
sschueller
Why does the Mac Book cost so much more in Switzerland?

USD 1,999 vs CHF 2,199 (~USD 2,199)

The value of the Swiss Franc has gone up not down. It's the dollar that is
loosing its value.

~~~
sbuk
Tax? Duties?

